

The Amazon Cloud Drive application for Windows and Mac is currently unavailable - CCs
https://www.amazon.com/gp/drive/app-download

======
bdcravens
My initial thought is a security issue with that app, given the wording

~~~
rgbrenner
Have to agree.. the service still works; if you already have the app
installed, the app still works; so why would Amazon want to temporarily stop
supplying the app to new users. Other than a security issue, there aren't a
whole lot of reasons to do that.

~~~
RexRollman
Worst still is to remove it and leave people guessing. If it is a security
issue, they really need to let people know.

------
oniTony
That page seems to be specific to desktop apps. Web and mobile apps are still
available.

Edit: before the post title was edited, it suggested that all of Cloud Drive
was being discontinued.

~~~
CCs
Right. But if you have 10s of GB of pictures, documents it is pretty much
useless without the desktop sync.

